# How to tell the age of a nehi bottle ?



## Bosh (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 28, 2019)

Does it have anything on the bottom?  Most of these had date codes on them.


----------



## Bosh (Dec 29, 2019)

CanadianBottles said:


> Does it have anything on the bottom?  Most of these had date codes on them.


7<00>53


----------



## Bosh (Dec 29, 2019)

Bosh said:


> 7<00>53


Would that be July 1953? 
There is a 3 below the <00>


----------



## Bosh (Dec 29, 2019)

Bosh said:


> Would that be July 1953?
> There is a 3 below the <00>


----------



## Bosh (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Bosh (Dec 29, 2019)

Any idea on the selling price ?


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 29, 2019)

It was made by  Owen-Illinois. Worth about $10.00 but also depends a lot on where you are selling it.


----------



## Bosh (Dec 29, 2019)

WesternPA-collector said:


> It was made by  Owen-Illinois. Worth about $10.00 but also depends a lot on where you are selling it.


Thank you 
I have a few more maybe you could help me with I would appreciate it


----------



## Bosh (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Bosh (Dec 29, 2019)

Bosh said:


> View attachment 200953


I have a set of 5 of these


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 29, 2019)

I've looked on Ebay and there's quite a few on there. I'd say it's worth about $15.00 full. It's not real old so there's going to be more of them out there.


----------

